# How many owners should an 02 plate autosleeper have?



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am looking to replace my beloved (but falling apart) hightop t4, with a newer model and have found an autosleeper trident at my local dealer which (only) just fits my budget and has the necessary auto gearbox.
The van is immaculate (only 17000 miles on clock), the interior is more worn, but not in bad repair. 
The thing that is worrying me is the fact that it has had 5 previous owners - so I'd be the 6th in 6 years.
Having read lots of the posts here, I realise that most of you find a van and keep it forever, but are you a special breed? Or is the salesperson having me on when she says that it is quite usual for these vans?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

How long is a piece of string?

Sometimes the van will stay with an owner for years, other times people will change every year.

For me, if I was buying this one I would want to contact a previous owner as 5 seems a lot.

However, there are plenty of MH's out, keep looking if the dealer wont give you further information.

Regards

Chris


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Miss! :lol: 

As Chris G2EWS has suggested, there may be many reasons why a MH has had 5 previous owners. If you google AutoSleeper Trident, you'll glean lots of info, including mileage, number of owners, prices...

One thing that does occur to me, we're now on our third MH. 

The first we had for 6 years and covered 40K miles. Well loved but ageing!

The second was a used AutoSleeper Pollensa, one previous owner. When we collected it, it was 3yr 5mth old and had only done 3,850 miles! A very expensive garden ornament. It was traded in for a £40K Timberland. Why have a MH for so long, use it so little, then exchange for a more expensive motorhome? Strange! :? 

We had the Pollensa for 2yr 9mth and did 23K miles before deciding to go for something with more storage and a newer layout. Look at our avatar! 

So folk buy a MH which they totally enjoy. It might be a 'starter' MH, bought within a budget. But they might decide, within a short period, to upgrade or update. It's not unreasonable to suggest that that is what might have happened to this Trident. 

When buying a MH, the owner is also buying into a lifestyle. When they realise how wonderfully free that lifestyle can be, they decide to enhance that enjoyment. 

You buy it at your own risk. You get to enjoy it then see what happens!! Bigger, better, different layout, larger budget...

Have fun!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

missmerredew said:


> , I realise that most of you find a van and keep it forever, but are you a special breed


Many people do trade motorhomes quite frequently- either because their circumstances change or they are still hoping for the perfect one to come along and are not willing to compromise with what they have..

Those people who have found the perfect one, and keep it for years, are, I reckon, quite rare so to have had 5 owners might be perfectly legitimate. We bought one that had only been sold from brand new 6 weeks before.

I think however I'd get a very full independent inspection before I committed myself and, if you can, contact previous owners.

G


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My guess is that there is a fundmental shortcomming on that particular vehicle and by the time the owner has had it a year they are fed up with it.
But what??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

When I first started with motorhomes I had 3 in less than 18 months..
Changed van so quick because first one was to small, second one we just did not like and finally ended up with a brand new van..
So there's just one reason...


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And automatics are not that common.

People who want one tend to be "auto" people

Because it is an automatic, I find it strange that it has changed hands so often.

But, having said that, my brothers van, an 89 Autostratus, has had 8 owners, but 6 of them were in the first 4 years of its life


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

You say it has only 17,000 miles on the clock yet the interier is worn - I think 17000 is low for a 5-6 year old van and I would look very carefully at it's history as it could have been clocked. I would have thought that at only 17000 miles the interior would be almost like new! Be very carefull.

Good luck and happy travelling, Womble.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I think that T4 automatics are an acquired taste. Mine had 1 previous (German) owner from new, and had done 10,000 Km per annum so was well used. T4s need to be driven, as well as maintained regularly, to keep the mechanical bits in good fettle.

I understand that the auto boxes used by VW can be troublesome, though the current ones are a lot better than the ones fitted to the earlier 2.4 non-turbo diesel version. Even when working properly IMHO they don't perform as well as the best modern car auto boxes. You need to get used to the quirks and adapt your driving style accordingly to get the best out of the van. 

Have you given it a road test? Perhaps it didn't suit the previous owners - contact them and ask about it.

SD


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Autosleepers wear well. If the interior is warn in places then the van must have had high use. This does'nt necessarily mean the mileage is inaccurate because someone could have been living in it whilst static for example. However, I would be suspicious and would suggest that you contact the previous owner at the very least.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course, just because a motorhome has low mileage, doent mean its not well used.

A family of 4 living in a motorhome for a year would surely have more effect to the interior than a family of 4 using it for a couple of weeks in the year.

I'd look at other 6 year old motorhomes with the ame number of berths and compare the wear to the interior. If its more or less the same, then fine.

I dont see the relelvance to the number of owners, if you do a proper check on everything before you buy. that way, if there a devastating problem with the vehicle, you will find out before you buy, rather than after and then it'll have had 7 owners in 6 years.


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thanks Guys*

Thankyou - you have given me a lot to think about. 
I have just booked an AA vehicle test. So I'll see what they say. 
The van was initially bought from the dealership and has returned to them each time. 
It isn't badly warn and I'd be surprised if it had been clocked - there isn't even any wear on the pedals. When I queried this, The Salesperson said that each time it had been bought by older couples who had more money than they knew what to do with and had moved onto better things.
I'll let you know what the survey says.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Its probably haunted. As soon as you start to use it you'll find it uses fuel, runs out of water and gas, fills up with grey and black waste which always needs emptying at the wrong time, and never sits quite level on site. If you keep it too long it will start up on its own one day and chase you round a posh CC site embarrassing you in front of all those tuggers until you eventually tire of running and it will do for you right by a neat sign which says 'no motorhomes'. Don't touch it with a barge pole, but please don't say it was me who told you.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its quite possible of course that its been registered to a dealer more than once especially if its been taxed by them,


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*8 owners*

Greetings,

We bought our first motorhome, an Elddis Autoquest 160 in March 2006, our research led us to believe that it was the one for us and we planned to keep it for many years, however, after only a few months we found it was not suitable and changed it last year for a Hymer C644.

Unfortunately the Hymer was not ideal for us and we decided to sell this on in January this year and have now bought a Chausson Welcome 28 which we believe will last us a while now as we have no money left to change vans again.

We have not found the ideal motorhome but this one ticked most of the boxes, but we have not got the items we had agreed on the order.

The way things are going at the moment, we could be buying a tent next time!!


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

You could check the MOT certificates if they are with the van, these will verify the annual mileage after the initial three years.

Mark


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

My 95 Autosleeper has had 7 owners - but a couple were because the dealers taxed them.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*autosleeper trident owners*

We had an Autosleeper Trooper for over 7 years, we used it as a car with some holidays away. When sold had 27000 miles approx. on the clock.

Perhaps the change of owners could be because of the size of the bed.
If you are larger persons - (no offence), you should give the bed a try.
We actually had to sleep head to toe in our sleeping bags as 2 sets of broad shoulders didn't leave much room for movement.

On retiral, we got rid of it as we wanted some luxury and a bit more room inside a van. You would have more storage etc. in the Trident. It would depend how many nights you intend to spend in it!

JAcobite


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thankyou for all the comments - I do know what you mean about the way autos drive and the size of the bed. My current van is a t4 conversion and the bed is 5cm narrower than the tridents. It is great for one, but a little tight for 2.

We were looking for one of the conversions with a larger bed - such as the bilbo weekender, but as we need an automatic (only have auto licence) we are really limited for choice. 

I am eagerly awaiting the AA test. (it was delayed as the van didn't have current MOT - and having read the brownhills forums, I am now thinking the worst of everyone) So will have a better idea after that.


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

Despite a second false start with the AA (in fact the van wouldnt start at all) They have given the van a clean bill of health.
The company are now giving it a full service valet and habitation check before letting me drive it off their forecort.

So I will soon be the proud owner of a low milage, 02 plated, high top autosleeper trident. 
(I have been grinning from ear to ear for days now)


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Good luck - hope it provides many happy trips - you've certainly taken enough care not to be 'done' by the deal. Here's hoping the new owner puts some years on it!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new 'van*

Greetings,

Best of luck with your new 'van missmerredew, make sure the dealer does all the work you have agreed on and make sure that this is in writing so you can get back to them at a later stage if it is not done.

But, mainly enjoy your new found freedom to roam where you wish.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Zuma said:


> You could check the MOT certificates if they are with the van, these will verify the annual mileage after the initial three years.
> 
> Mark


From 2005 you can check MOT history online.

http://www.motinfo.gov.uk/


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't ya just luuuuuurv a happy ending!!!


----------



## 115572 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lol thankyou for the good wishes - and yes I do love a happy ending Vardy. 
I pick it up on wednesday - I cant wait!!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bandaid said:


> A family of 4 living in a motorhome for a year would surely have more effect to the interior than a family of 4 using it for a couple of weeks in the year.


If a family of four could live in that vehicle I would eat my hat 

but I know where you are coming from 

To the poster - a 17K mile van will look and feel like a 17K mile van no matter how many folk have slept in it 

I have a Trooper with 80K on the clock - pm me if you like - Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Paul (J99Dub)

You have a PM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Paul (J99Dub)
> 
> You have a PM


Ta - I have taken ohone number down - offered PM


----------

